# Illegal invasion



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Interesting writing about the mexicans....

There were 500,000 in Dallas Sunday http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/news/local/14307760.htm

50,000in atlanta :sniper: yesterday as well as New Mexico, Michigan, Alabama, Oregon and California. Today there will be marches for "immigrant rights" across the country. Those who oppose the rule of law will be marching in New York City, Atlanta, Southern California ... .you name it, they'll be out there protesting. Spanish language radio disc jockeys and the rest of the Spanish media will get them into the streets ... guaranteed.

I can hear the arguments now. "Those who oppose the rule of law? What are you talking about? *These people are just marching for their rights." * :******:

Rights? What rights? :******: Tell me, please, just what rights these demonstrators are marching for today? The right to cross our borders illegally? uke: The right to remain in this country illegally? uke: The right to work here illegally? uke: The right to stay here illegally? uke: 
They have the right to none of these things, though you wouldn't know it from the chanting you'll hear today.

Let's address some of the language being used here. First of all, these aren't "immigrants." * They're invaders.* This is not immigration. This is an invasion. In Mexican magazines they talk about "re-conquering" cities like Dallas and New York.  

They are, as Michelle Malkin calls them, "reconquistadors."

http://michellemalkin.com/archives/004901.htm

They write that "With all due respect, Los Angeles is ours." They carry Mexican flags in their protests, and shirts emblazoned with the word "Mexico." Many, if not most, of these people have no desire to really become Americans. They want to take advantage of living in America without assimilating into our society. :eyeroll:

The marchers are protesting for legalization of the 11 to 12 million illegal aliens currently in this country and against some of the legislative proposals in Congress. One of the protesters was someone named Reverend Lawton Higgins. He actually said "We've got to get back in touch with the Statue of Liberty. We've got to get back in touch with the civil rights movement, because that's what this is about."

Yeah, right. :******: Let's remember that the Statue of Liberty actually welcomes legal immigrants into this country. What we're talking about is the 11 million illegal aliens that jumped the border down South. Just a small difference, don't you think? As for his comments about the civil rights movement...that's an insult. Just when is a criminal protesting the enforcement of the law considered a civil rights struggle? People in this country don't have a "civil right" to stay here.

Today these people will be marching to tell us "Your laws mean nothing to us. :******: We have numbers. :******: Our numbers trump your laws." We don't care about your rule of law. :******: We care about working in your plants, your restaurants, your offices, your fields and on your construction projects so that we can send money back home to our families in Mexico. As soon as we can, we'll bring those families up here, regardless of what your laws say." :******:

What is fueling these protests? One thing: A fear that the laws of this country might actually be enforced. A fear that people might actually be prevented from crossing our borders illegally, and a fear that those who break the law every single day of their lives by just being here might actually have to face the consequences for their illegal actions.

They say that they are not criminals. Sorry, if they're here illegally, they are criminals. They broke the law --- they're criminals.  They say they just want to follow the American dream. Fine. There's a way to do that. First, obey the law. Apply for immigration status.

This morning CNN featured one particular story about the Sanchez family in New York City. They're all here illegally, but they've been here for many years. *When CNN interviewed Sr. Sanchez he spoke in Spanish. Here for more than five years, and still can't handle the language.* :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Why not? Because it's not about becoming an American. *It's about bring Mexico TO America.* :******:

The Republicans will do nothing uke: because of the power of the business interests who profit from the cheap(er) labor. The Democrats will do nothing uke: because they see millions of Hispanic votes on the horizon. There's a movement in NYC right now to allow illegal aliens to vote in local elections.

This is an invasion, and it's serious. Mexicans talk about conquering American cities, Americans talk about "undocumented workers." In the meantime, we can't even get our government to control our borders. *You can rest assured that the signal sent by our congress last week --- the signal that they're going to do nothing about illegal crossings of our border --- has resonated in Mexico. My guess is that the borders are in full flow right now ... popular crossings look like the entrance to Disney World. *

Just keep ignoring this. Maybe you'll start paying attention when these illegal aliens start rioting for political and economic advantage.

By the way .... news today that Saudi Arabia is planning to build a 500+ mile fence along the entire Iraqi border. We could learn something from the Saudis. I bet the Sauids know how to keep people from crossing it also.

As I've said many times the politicians in our congress have no spine they are purely in it for personal power and wil do nothing no matter how important it is to the good of the country as a whole if their act is politically unfavorable to keeping or gaining more power. uke:

We really need to throw all of them out!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

its 5:32 am

I went to bed at 4 am

Im ****** off, half blind (no glasses) and shaking a lil. I just woke up.

Senior Illegal and his pickup truck just showed up to take half the house of illegals across the street from mine to work. He drives a diesel. Diesels have air systems. This diesel has an air horn. He honks it enough times for me to wake up, get dressed, march across the street and beat on his window. Oh, and no one ever came out. Maybe they got sick.

LIKE EVERYONE IN MY HOUSE.

Wait, no, Im sick, and I still woke up, got dressed, marched across the street and beat on this idiots window to tell em to knock it the hell off or I knock it off for him.

Can anyone tell me how to say doorbell in espanol in a way that doesnt involve me waiving a shotgun around, or ripping the horn circuit out of every car and truck that stays parked over there for more than 15 min?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> In Mexican magazines they talk about "re-conquering" cities like Dallas and New York.


It was reported that in some of the Mexican (language) published news papers yesterday in Phoenix, the front page in bold letters told everyone to "take to the streets to take back our country". No way to miss the real agenda there.

Gun Owner, try sitting on your front porch and taking pictures with a very bright flash attachment. That seems to scare the hell out of them.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Bob on this one. What justification does an illegal immigrant have to "demand" anything? What message does this present to our citizens and the rest of the world? What message does this send to the naturalized citizens that did things the right way? Sorry, but if you are not a citizen, you don't have a say whether you stay or whether you leave.

I am also frustrated with comments from our leaders who discuss how impossible it is to deport 10 million illegal immigrants. They are resolved ot the fact that the fight is lost, and we had just better cave to injustice because it is the cheaper way to do things. The cheapest option is not always the just one.

I am sitting in my office right now looking at a pencil sketch of John Wayne. I often ask myself.. what would the Duke do?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I remember saying once in a post "head for the hills its over" well I will stick by that. The decay of America and the Western way of life will continue until the next Civil War. Yes The sky is falling!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> I remember saying once in a post "head for the hills its over" well I will stick by that. The decay of America and the Western way of life will continue until the next Civil War. Yes The sky is falling!!


It's not over yet Bore. Congress is currently putting the finishing touches on one of the last great screw jobs to the American people as we speak. They do it by doing nothing about illegal immigration. As someone stated before the republicans want cheap labor for business, and the democrats want votes (ie free money for the lazy or as they call them social programs). I'm with Bob, throw them all out of office.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Allright lets do it!! Now ware and how do we start? Who do we put in charge? I will help all I can but I still have to make my mortgage payments!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

And do what? How do you fix the problem? You claim that the Democrats complain but have no solution, then you turn around and do the same.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nationalreview.com/lowry/low ... 140822.asp


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey I know what to do Mil Tiger Enforce the current laws!  What a concept, but our leaders are turning a blind eye. Something really bad is going on!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres a good article by one of my favorite writers

Immigration "solutions"
By Thomas Sowell

Apr 11, 2006

Activists who are organizing mass marches and demonstrations in cities across America may well be congratulating themselves on the huge numbers of people they can get to turn out to protest efforts in Congress to reduce illegal immigration.

No doubt that will impress many in the media and intimidate many politicians. But how these marches will be seen by millions of other Americans is another question entirely.

The Mexican flags and the strident assertions of a right to violate American laws are a danger signal to this society, as they would be to any society.

The releasing of children from schools to take part in these marches and the support of the marchers' goals by some religious leaders demonstrate that this contempt for the laws of the land has spread well beyond immigrant communities.

For some, this is just another extension of their general anti-establishment attitudes and activities. They are ready to protest virtually anything at any time.

At the other end of the political spectrum are staid and sober representatives of business interests who simply want a continuing supply of cheap labor. They don't march, they lobby politicians.

Both liberals and free-market libertarians often see this as an abstract issue about poor people being hindered from moving to jobs by an arbitrary border drawn across the southwest desert.

Intellectuals' ability to think of people in the abstract is a dangerous talent in a world where people differ in all the ways that make them people. The cultures and surrounding circumstances of those people are crucial for understanding what they are likely to do and what the consequences are likely to be.

Some free-market advocates argue that the same principle which justifies free international trade in commodities should justify the free movement of people as well. But this ignores the fact that people have consequences that go far beyond the consequences of commodities.

Commodities are used up and vanish. People generate more people, who become a permanent and expanding part of the country's population and electorate.

It is an irreversible process -- and a potentially dangerous process, as Europeans have discovered with their "guest worker" programs that have brought in many Muslims who are fundamentally hostile to the culture and the people that welcomed them. :******: :******:

Unlike commodities, people in a welfare state have legal claims on other people's tax dollars and expensive services in schools and hospitals, not to mention the high cost of imprisoning many of them who commit crimes.

Immigrants in past centuries came here to become Americans, not to remain foreigners, much less to proclaim the rights of their homelands to reclaim American soil, as some of the Mexican activist groups have done.

In the wars that this country fought, immigrant groups were among the most patriotic volunteers, earning the respect of American citizens on the battlefield with their blood and their lives.

Today, immigrant spokesmen promote grievances, not gratitude, much less patriotism. Moreover, many native-born Americans also promote a sense of separatism and grievance and, through "multi-culturalism," strive to keep immigrants foreign and disaffected. uke: :******:

This is not to say that all or most of the illegal immigrants themselves share this anti-establishment or anti-American bias of many of their spokesmen or supporters. Most are probably here to make a buck and have little time for ideology.

Hispanic activists themselves recognize that many of the immigrants from Mexico -- legal or illegal -- would assimilate into American society in the absence of these activists' efforts to keep them a separate constituency. But these efforts are widespread and unrelenting, a fact that cannot be ignored.

Whatever is said or done in the immigration debate, no one should insult the American people's intelligence by talking or acting as if this is a question about the movement of abstract people across an abstract line.

What is likely to be done? A pretense of reducing illegal immigration and a reality of amnesty under some other name. :******:

Thomas Sowell is the prolific author of books such as Black ******** and White Liberals and Applied Economics.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

read this if this doesn't piss you off nothing will call your congressman

http://www.washingtontimes.com/national ... -1297r.htm


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Bob, that article makes the blood boil!

Unfortunately is seems to me that our government officials don't care about enforcing current laws since it would mean the need for less new laws. I guess it would be job security to them.

Common sense has escaped them all.


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

In my opinion they are tresspasers pure and simple . 
There is a way this could be straightened out - really .
I mean with out a fuss or fight or passing laws that will cost the taxpayer billions to implement . It's simple . THE FAIR TAX .
If you don't know about the Fair Tax , check it out . fairtax.org
What it does ? Eliminates the 16th Amendment and abolishes the IRS . Then creates a consumtion tax that everyone pays and no more income tax . Those at or below the poverty line will file for rebates . So much for that .

Illegals want to come to this country ? They should pay taxes like everyone . Under fair tax rules they will . If they are not legal and won't pay into social security and they refuse to be documented , then they don't have a chance to sign up for poverty level rebates .

You see how simple it makes the problem go away with just a change in how tax is collected . And it also says to companies with offshore offices " Go ahead , Make our day ".


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Bobm you said it all, you said what needed to be said GREAT post.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> and abolishes the IRS . Then creates a consumtion tax that everyone pays and no more income tax . Those at or below the poverty line will file for rebates . So much for that .


Yeah right................ except since you just abolished the IRS, just who the hell are you going to request a rebate from..... your friendly little congress person. The fair tax system has merit...... just not in it's present form and the IRS will not go away in it's present form.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats not true Gohon does not know what the law as written says and is unintentionally distorting the fair tax.

The IRS will be changed in a very fundamental way, thats one of the very pillars of the Fair Tax plan. If it wasn't I wouldn't favor it.

Gohon I understand your skepticism, its just not based on the facts of the plan.

Here is one major change of the IRS.

*Could we end up with both the FairTax and an income tax?*

No current supporter of the FairTax would support the FairTax unless the entire income tax is repealed. Moreover, *concurrent with the repeal of the income tax, a constitutional amendment repealing the 16th Amendment and prohibiting an income tax will be pushed through Congress *for ratification by the states (filed as HJR 16 in the 109th Congress).

Without the ability to collect income taxes the IRS is atotally different thing more and accounting type organiztion, instead of heavy handed monsters that we all have to fear.

http://www.fairtaxvolunteer.org/smart/faq-main.html#38


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

BobM is right . There is always skepticism about major change . People need to be educated about change instead of listening to the general rant which arise rumors and faulty info .
I don't know as of today how many congresspeople are signed on in favor of the "Fair Tax" , but the number is growing . 
People should know how it actually works before making a decision to support it . As with everything else there are going to be aspects that all won't agree with . Anything . Anything is a step in the right direction away from what we have now .
And as I pointed out before , it would definately set new light on how illegals would view coming to this country .


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Thats not true Gohon does not know what the law as written says and is unintentionally distorting the fair tax.
> 
> The IRS will be changed in a very fundamental way, thats one of the very pillars of the Fair Tax plan. If it wasn't I wouldn't favor it.
> 
> Gohon I understand your skepticism, its just not based on the facts of the plan.


Come on Bob.......... the poster said the IRS would be eliminated. Then I said that wasn't true, that the IRS would simply be changed from it's present form. Then you say Gohon that's not true and go right into explaining what I said in simply terms is in fact true. Now what did I distort?????? Is the IRS being eliminated as the poster stated or not eliminated as I said. I think we said the same thing Bob but maybe I should have added the words "but not" to the words "in it's present form" for better clarity.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ok I was not trying to be abrasive just want to make sure that the Fair tax plan gets some fair consideration.

Theres been a lot of distortion of it that I've seen, then these distortions are represented as fact and then the plan is trashed on that basis which of course is misleading.

I just wish Americans would try to actually educate themselves (Gohon, I'm not referring to you) and make good decisions for change based on some good information instead of hearsay.

If this could get over partisan knee jerk reactions and take alook at this plan they would see it benefits all spectrums of our society.

Its one heck of alot better than what we have now.


----------

